

StackMob, Heroku for mobile applications, raises $7.5 million - garbowza
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/05/stackmob-funding-backend-services-for-mobile-invites.php

======
stephth
Can anyone explain the technical idea behind StackMob? Both the article and
the marketing page are not exactly the informative type and the sentence
"Heroku for mobile applications" doesn't make much sense.

~~~
drewda
StackMob provides a hosted platform for creating server-side data stores,
logic, API's for mobile apps.

They were nice enough to send me a beta invite, but I've only had time to take
a cursory glance. At present, the functionality looks equivalent to what you
can do yourself using Ruby on Rails scaffolding to generate data models with a
XML/JSON REST API--with the addition of an easy-to-use UI to manage that,
rather than the raw command line interface of Rails.

